# ripping dvd to play on ps3



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone have any luck doing this. I used DVD decrypter to rip and trying to use Red Kawa ps3 video 9 to convert but I seem to be having a problem or it just takes a reeeeaaallllly long time to convert???

Ideas?????

I want all my DVD/BD on a external HHD and be able to watch them on my ps3 with out a lot of decoding and then encoding. I would also like a small thumbnail of the movie to show when browsing the list.

??????:hissyfit::foottap::huh:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

If you read through the Sticky thread at the top of this page about the PS3 as a media server you'll see a step by step method that requires no conversion. ANY time you convert from one format to another the video quality takes a hit.

You should be able to do the same with DVD Decrypter. Once you have the .vob files you are home free. Trust me on this one, I have 6 TB of drives with my DVD library archived for point and click playback. It can be done and done very easy too!


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

so correct me if im wrong, after reading the 12 pages i got confused, or not:

rip with DVD shrink or DVD decrypter making sure it is not over 4g?....
leave movie files as one big VOB file , because ps3 will now play vob so no reason to change to mpeg?...
save onto an external that is fat32 so it can be used on the ps3 usb?
What was the latest on BD, same process?


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been trying to download dvd shrink but i keep getting it shut down and a DEP error.... I think I am just going to try dvd decrypter.... but how do I shrink the files.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

If you use the sequential file play back option you won't need the 4GB one file restriction. It won't matter if you use DVD Shrink, Decrypter, DVD Fab... once you get it to your drive and have the .vob files from there it's the same concept no matter what program you use.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Sequencial file playback? is that a setting on the ps3? or something I need to set when ripping?


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the problem with dvd shink not working is because I am running Vista??...

How do I compress with DVD Decrypter?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

cbarrett said:


> Sequencial file playback? is that a setting on the ps3? or something I need to set when ripping?


That's a setting on the PS3 side. It allows you to play each .vob file sequentially like they are on the DVD with no need to create one 4GB vob file.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

does the ps3 play them like chapters, seemlessly, without stopping the movie or do I have to start each file?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think there should be any skipping or hesitation due to one file segment ending and a new segment beginning when using Sequential file playback.

DVD Decrypter doesn't compress files. I don't think it does BD either.

I now return you to the very capable care of wbassett. :bigsmile:


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Don.

Well I just bought a 1tb WD drive and it is formatted in FAT32. 

How do I set up the directory I can find and play the video files on the PS3?

Should I use DVD Decruypter or DVD Fab? and what is the best way to save the files, as one big file or as chapter files and use sequncial play?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

cbarrett said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> Well I just bought a 1tb WD drive and it is formatted in FAT32.
> 
> ...


Wbassett is the "go to" guy for PS3 video. I don't own one nor even used one; but I have used a number of dedicated set-top DVD recorders, and of course my PC, to edit and burn both real DVD's and ISO images for playback. Like many here I am building a hard disk library of my videos.

As I understand it, the PS3 can *only* see FAT32 formatted hard drives. This limits you to using file sizes of 4 GB or less. Many of my DVD ISO images are larger than this so since my playback devices can see NTFS that is how I format my hard drives.

I use DVD Decrypter, DVD Shrink and DVDFab Platinum (for problem discs); and this is a program suite I would recommend to most people. If I have problems converting a DVD to an ISO image I use DVDFab since it seems to not be bothered with bad areas of the DVD (and yes, commercial DVD's do go bad over time); the final ISO might not be perfect, but it will play. I don't use DVDFab as my first choice since it won't convert to ISO in one step, but converts to DVD format first and then converts those to ISO.

I like the ISO format since all files are contained in a single file. I'm one that likes the commentary tracks of DVD's.

I can't help you make a directory that will be seen by the PS3. Bill, or another PS3 user, will have to answer that. It is probably in his Sticky thread here as well: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ver-media-server-preliminary-setup-tests.html

Of all the external hard drives I have used, I much prefer the Fantom Green Drives. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...digital-wd-tv-hd-media-player.html#post129478 I just got a new version that is 2 TB! They use WD Green drives.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the WD 1tb set up. I created three folders, VIDEO,PICTURES, and MUSIC. The ps3 is reading them fine.

I have been trying to figure out which is better to use DVD Decrypter or DVD FAB I have been trying both of them. 

I only want the main movie files. DVD FAB breaks it into 4 files that all end up just under 4gb so they play on the FAT32 and ps3.

DVD Decrypter works but it does not compress like you said earlier. But i did set it to stream and split to 4gb size so that seems to work as well.

Which would be better quality? do either of them do BD?


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

I just tested a movie i ripped with DVD Decrypter and it was the first one I did and the sound was off and the video was not the main movie. The PQ was not as good as all the others I did with DVD FAB.

Any other ideas or options for my situation. PS3 FAT32??


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

cbarrett said:


> I only want the main movie files. DVD FAB breaks it into 4 files that all end up just under 4gb so they play on the FAT32 and ps3.
> 
> DVD Decrypter works but it does not compress like you said earlier. But i did set it to stream and split to 4gb size so that seems to work as well.
> 
> Which would be better quality? do either of them do BD?


For best quality don't compress at all. I doubt if Decrypter will do BD, my version of DVDFab does.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

yes my dvdfab does bd also, but I just realized my burner does not read BD???? that is an issue....

Do you tend to use DVDfab or Decrypter?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

cbarrett said:


> yes my dvdfab does bd also, but I just realized my burner does not read BD???? that is an issue....


Yeah, that could be a problem. 

I've seem BD displayed in stores and know that there is a lot more detail than in standard DVD's, but so far I'm still happy with the lower res. discs. :huh:



> Do you tend to use DVDfab or Decrypter?


Decrypter. I only use DVDFab if Decrypter has a problem reading the disc.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

How do you setup decrypter?

Again I am just saving the main movie.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

cbarrett said:


> How do you setup decrypter?
> 
> Again I am just saving the main movie.


Even after all the years I have used Decrypter for one thing or another (I also use it to burn various ISO images to DVD or CD), I don't know how to just dub the "main movie" of a DVD. I think you would set it to use FILE mode and then select what files you want to write, but I don't know how to tell what files belong to the main movie and which ones don't. I think that is another reason I use ISO files.

DVDFab has a specific mode that only dubs the main movie, you might be better off using that.


----------

